# Zion's Sisters of Battle Project Log (Updates Occasionally)



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Since I've decided to put more effort into making progress on my Sisters army I've decided to start a single thread to keep all my conversion things as well as any painting I manage to get done. To kick it off here is some shots of a recent conversion I did (primed of course) of Saint Celestine using some wings I stole from the Sanguinor. I don't know, I think they look better on her.



















She's a little hard to make out the details on, but the only real conversion here is mounting some wings on her. There is some clean up work I couldn't see until the primer went on (is primer code for "flash spotting material"? I nver seem to get it all, but I can't see it until the primer goes on). I don't know if she'll get painted in the near future but when she gets painted up I'll post her here too.

EDIT: I played around with the brightness and contrast and managed to make the images a little easier to see.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice work man. I think the Sanguinor wings work very nicely.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Midge913 said:


> Nice work man. I think the Sanguinor wings work very nicely.


Thanks! I think so too. I'd considering a set of massive wings but these don't get in the way as much for TLOS, and will be easier to store. Plus they're nice and ornamental which I think works really well with Celestine as a whole.

Of course I like my ideas so count me as biased.


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm at school at the moment so the pictures won't load, I'll check it out once I get home


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Insanity72 said:


> I'm at school at the moment so the pictures won't load, I'll check it out once I get home


Your school must hate imageshack. I switched to using them for my model picture hosting since I can't see Photobucket hosted stuff at work.


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

Yeah both imageshack and photobucket related items can't be viewed.

Quite frustrating when you're trying to find images for assessment purposed.


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

Alright I'm at home now and I must say yes those wings look very nice, very nice indeed. Can't wait until she's painted


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Those wings are rather nice--what exactly are those cylinders(?) attached to the wings near the center of her back?


----------



## Insanity (Oct 25, 2011)

They look like some kind of tubing.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Dicrel Seijin said:


> Those wings are rather nice--what exactly are those cylinders(?) attached to the wings near the center of her back?


They're tubes that are part of the wings themselves. I left them since these wings are connected to the halo (which is in itself a kind of backpack of sorts) and the wings aren't actual wings (well they are wings, but they aren't growing out of Celestine's back, they're more ornamental).


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Looks awesome. I always found the cloak and lack of wings on the model weird.


----------



## Grogbart (Aug 29, 2010)

Great work!
Especially creating/concealing the joint between wings and backpack-piece.

As for practicality, let me tell you from my own experience just last week:
When letting her chase out SM Scouts form a cramped three-story ruin, fully spread Pegasus wings are not ideal.:wink:

@asianavatar
What's wrong with the cloak?
I like how it looks AND that I could cover up how amateurishly I attached the wings!


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Grogbart said:


> Great work!
> Especially creating/concealing the joint between wings and backpack-piece.
> 
> As for practicality, let me tell you from my own experience just last week:
> When letting her chase out SM Scouts form a cramped three-story ruin, fully spread Pegasus wings are not ideal.:wink:


I wish I had pictures, but basically there is a pre-existing indentation on each wing where they connect to a larger backpack. I knocked out the backside of this indentation (which is the side pointed towards Celestine) and then pinned the wings together. 

I then glued them (using this newly created hole) onto the ball that's used for connecting Celestine's Halo to the cloak and filled the rest of the hole with super glue (after the initial gluing dried) and used some quick set spray to harden the glue before it could run everywhere (the same effect could have been handled with Green Stuff but the surface tension of the glue means it would dry flat and smooth without the chance of fingerprints or odd marks). 

I then primed her with my usual Ultra-Flat Black Krylon Camouflage paint (I use it because it's easy to see, isn't prone to chipping because it's for outdoor use and actually seems to help hold my models together better than glue and pinning alone).

Though I had to go back and clean up bits of flash I'd missed so I'll have to touch up the primer again.

EDIT: Oh, and thanks! I completely missed the compliment!


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Looks great, hope to see the rest of the army soon. Makes me feel like I need to get off my ass and finish mine.

Where did you get the wing bits or did you go and buy the whole Sanguinor kit?


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Arcane said:


> Looks great, hope to see the rest of the army soon. Makes me feel like I need to get off my ass and finish mine.
> 
> Where did you get the wing bits or did you go and buy the whole Sanguinor kit?


I couldn't find the wins (since no one stocks metal kit bits) so I bought the whole kit. No idea what I'm going to do with the rest of it yet.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Not really Sisters related but I didn't want to make a new thread just to show a random idea I had:










So I found a use for that model I picked up to steal wings from. I think I'm going to tweak it some more before I finish it up. I don't know what I'm going to do with him exactly. Maybe make terrain. A fountain with him as a statue in the middle maybe?

Again, I don't know, I'm just considering ideas at this point.

EDIT: Base is currently just being used as a placeholder for pictures. If I do something like a statue or something I'll have to find another way to mount him, but for now this works I think.

EDIT pt II (The Reckoning): I'm moving the cloak and halo up in relation to him, I just need to fiddle with him a bit to get it so his head is in the middle of the halo instead of near the top of it.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

That's actually a really cool idea. You could use it as Saint Celestine-- nothing in the fluff says that a Living Saint has to be a Battle Sister-- it could just as easily be some militant male hero type that the Emperor's will is manifested through. And it'd be fairly obvious to your opponents what it represented, to boot, I think


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Fixed it so he's better positioned relative to the Halo (sorry about the fuzziness, bare pewter is hard to photograph due to glare and my lack of access to a higher end camera, and my light source was a window).










I am thinking of using him for Terrain or something (with two Celestine models, one traditional and the other the conversion I'm working on I'm not lacking on Living Saints at the moment, and I don't really have a desire to play Blood Angels, but I think a fountain might be a good idea. It'd be some interesting terrain to try for a change and I think he'd make a nice center-piece for it. Maybe painted up to look like tarnished brass?


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

> I like how it looks AND that I could cover up how amateurishly I attached the wings


Nothing wrong with your cloak, I was talking about the original model. 



> Fixed it so he's better positioned relative to the Halo (sorry about the fuzziness, bare pewter is hard to photograph due to glare and my lack of access to a higher end camera, and my light source was a window).


Nice conversion, I think it would make a good shrine or some kind of objective marker.


----------



## Grogbart (Aug 29, 2010)

When you mentioned fountain, the first thing that popped into my mind was "Manneken Pis".
It's probably not what you had in mind (unless you don't like Blood Angels), but ever since, when I look at your photo, I can't help but notice, that that right cherub seems to stare at exactly the crucial point of such a sculpture!

More seriously, such a Mini could no doubt be used to crown many different pieces of terrain (and I have to admit, a fountain would not have been my first idea).

Almost two years ago I started building a Cathedral/Shrine ruin piece of terrain from an old drinks crate. (Sadly, although I'm quite fond of it, it still remains half finished due to lack of motivation)
I'm still torn if I should buy a St. Celestine model, just to install her as centre piece, once it's finished.
Seeing your "leftovers", I'd almost be tempted to say I'd immediately put them into my ruin. But truth be told, anything but a sister model as a centre piece for my terrain, would just clash with the giant Fleur de Lys on top of the building!



asianavatar said:


> Nothing wrong with your cloak, I was talking about the original model.


Well, I *did* use the original cloak for my model.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm liking what I'm seeing :grin:


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments guys!

So here's what came in today:










For those wondering, those are the Avengers I ordered.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Ohhhh nice....I tried using one in a game. Not sure how I like it, but the model is just too cool to not use.


----------

